# Craftsman GT3000 Sloppy Steering



## sjgt3000 (May 24, 2016)

I have a lot of play in the steering. Replaced the sector gear and some bushings with some improvement.
Any fixes or adaptions of steering from other craftsman tractors? Looking at replacing the steering shaft/sector assembly from a DYT 4000.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I've replaced steering gears on an old Kubota riding mower, with very little improvement. Sounds like your situation? 

Study the steering linkage (balls/knuckles) for slop. Also the front axle pivot. On my mower, I found one steering link that was loose. Tightened it with significant improvement. Also made repairs too the front axle pivot with good improvement.


----------



## sjgt3000 (May 24, 2016)

I initially looked at the linkage and noted wear in the sector gear and some bushings which I replaced. Just a poor design. Has anyone seen information on the new electric steering on the Sears tractors?


----------

